# Reputable cavachon breeder in PA?



## jota21 (Apr 11, 2010)

We are having a hard time finding a reputable breeder that breeds cavachons. Most links that we have found seem to be for puppy mills or brokers.

We are also not necessarily attached to the cavachon; a small, non-shedding mixed breed dog would be perfect for us. I am a teacher and we'd like to find a litter coming up that will be ready in the early summer.

Please advise if you know of anyone.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Have you checked the local shelters? Look on http://www.petfinder.com.

You can find many small mixed breed pups/dogs there. My poodle/schnauzer mix came from there and he is a non-shedder.

Good luck finding your perfect pup!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Really there is no such thing as a reputable Cavachon breeder. No reputable breeder will breed for any other reason than to preserve and improve their breed, or to create the ideal working dog. Breeding Cavachons accomplishes neither of these tasks. If you have your heart set on a mixed breed dog, may I suggest browsing Petfinder.com? Rescues frequently have young puppies available for adoption. There are also many purebred dogs that do not shed. Toy Poodles, Yorkies, Bichon Frises, etc. just to name a few. If you're willing to search for a purebred puppy, I suggest going to whatever breed you chose's club website and looking at the breeder referral. It's not a guarantee that every breeder on the list will be reputable, but it least it's a place to start. There are several threads in this forum with info on what to look for in a reputable breeder, and what questions to ask, etc. I suggest looking at some of those threads, they have a lot of good info. Good luck finding your future dog!


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Currently, with the difficulties in the Cavalier breed, you will have incredible problems finding Cavalier breeders doing all the health testing they should to breed forward from. Without doubt, that would be said for Cavachon breeders as well.

Those researching syringomyelia in the Cavalier breed recommend no pairing be made without at least one MRId parent. As well, because the late onset conditions of both syringomyelia (neuro-spinal condition that can be very painful - but often is non-symptomatic) and MVD (heart condition) are so incredibly prevalent in the breed, and neither having DNA markers available to test, the recommendation is no Cavalier be bred before 2 1/2 years of age, and only then if parents are tested and clear at five years of age.

In regards to prevalence of these conditions, if you are unaware, for 20 years now, 50% of Cavaliers at the age of 5 have a heart murmur. It actually increases by 10% yearly - so 30% at 3, 40% at 4, 50% at 5, 60% at 6 etc . . . There has been no statistical improvement, although at this point probably some of the best lines have less heart risk. Identifying who is breeding those lines is a challenge and a half.

It has just recently been reported that in Australia, where syringomyelia seems to be much less reported, that of 60 breeding stock Cavaliers brought in for assessment, half had syrinxes down their spine - non-symptomatic SM, which means they are carriers and can switch to showing symptoms at any time. This actually closely matches the percent shown affected in all studies to date.

I would expect nothing less than the breeders of mixed bred dogs to be doing these same tests on their breeding Cavaliers and following similar protocols. Bichons would have their own set to be testing for.

Sadly I would have to suggest if you are in North America, where MRI testing and heart protocols are rarely followed for the Cavalier breed, that you set your sites on something that doesn't include it.

SOB


----------



## jota21 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.
To clarify: by 'reputable' I originally meant that we were looking for a breeder that didn't over-breed or intentionally overlook potential hazards that can accompany cross-breeding. I understand your point about maintaining the integrity of each individual breed, however, we figured that crossing two breeds might erradicate some of the health concerns.

We have checked craigslist and petfinder on a daily basis for months and we also have friends who volunteer at local shelters keeping an eye out for small dogs that come through their doors.

As previously mentioned, we are not married to the specific 'breed' of "Cavachon", however after such a long search for a comparable dog from a pound/rescue we figured that we might as well at least consider the possibility of a breeder if for no other reason than knowing when it will be able to come home with us (with me having summers off)


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I looked at some Cavachon puppies and there's a lot of variation since they're a mixed breed. Some look almost like purebred Poodles and others look similar to Cocker Spaniels. So since Cavaliers have so many health problems, you might want to consider a Bichon, Toy or Mini Poodle.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Personally, if low shedding and health are your big concerns, I'd suggest no to the cavachon. First of all, cavaliers shed and a mix is not guaranteeing a no shedding dog, although a good breeder will be honest about the chances you have of getting a specific coat. Also, Cavaliers are possibly the most unhealthy breed out there. Be wary of anyone breeding them or mixes of them without a TON of health testing like SOB said. This is not a breed you want to gamble with.

I would suggest checking out toy or mini poodles, bichons or any of the bichon family of dogs.


----------



## LaurenE (Mar 16, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> I would suggest checking out toy or mini poodles, bichons or any of the bichon family of dogs.


Seconded. I have a Lhasa Apso x Bichon Frise (a Lachon for those into designer names lol) who is nonshedding. He was adopted so I didn't get him for that reason and I personally prefer a shedding coat to one that needs constant professional grooming but I don't hold that against him .


----------

